# Sinful Colors: Miss SinfulColors vs OPI: Miss Universe



## zadidoll (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently posted about the Miss Sinful Colors American Beauty collection that's out at most RiteAids and in May I posted about the Miss Universe collection from OPI. Seems like there's a bit of buzz on whether or not the Sinful Colors collection is a dupe for OPI's and I can state for the record, it's not. I still have _Congeniality is My Middle Name_ and _Swimsuit... Nailed It!_ but currently am missing _Crown Me Already!_ and _It's MY Year_. I did buy all four but can't seem to find those two bottle. I recently had an accident with a box of polishes and several bottles shattering but I don't think my OPI was in that box. At any rate....




Sinful Colors' _Love Nails_ vs OPI's _Swimsuit... Nailed It!_​ 


Sinful Colors' _Ruby Ruby_ vs OPI's _Congeniality is My Middle Name_ vs Sinful Colors' _Sugar Sugar_​  ​ There were four polishes in the OPI collection and eight in the Sinful Colors. As you can see by my pictures the polishes from Sinful Colors are no where near being close to OPI's, least not from the two I still have. _Congeniality is My Middle Name_ is a burgundy with a very fine purple glitter. I hadn't used this since getting it so the glitter had settled to the bottom of the bottle. I did shake the bottle very well before taking the picture however I couldn't capture how pretty it actually is. Neither _Sugar Sugar_ or _Ruby Ruby_ could come close to _Congeniality is My Middle Name_. As for Sinful Color's _Love Nails_ no where close to OPI's _Swimsuit... Nailed It!_ since _Love Nails_ is far lighter than Swimsuit....

FTC Disclaimer: Not affiliated with nor compensated by the companies mentioned in this blog. Items seen here were purchased by me for my own personal use.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics.  Thanks!!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah they're not that close in shade


----------



## flawlessme06 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh I love all those colors, but they are no where near dupes.


----------

